# Expatriate Research: African assignments



## cmpiai005 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Stemming from an interest arising from my own expatriate experiences in the mining industry, I am conducting qualitative research for my fulltime MBA thesis pertaining to cross-border staffing practices and their impact on expatriate engagement and commitment for African assignments. I am using the Oil and Gas industry as a proxy to represent MNC's active in Africa and am interested in personal experiences and perspectives.

I am therefore looking to make contact with individuals with past or present African assignment expat experience in the Oil and Gas Industry. 

If you are willing to participate in my research (30 min interview [Cape Town] / tele-meeting / SKYPE conversation) or can refer me, please get in touch!

Much appreciated!


----------

